# Woodys Sticker



## nevamiss270 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was at work today and was talking to a customer about flashlights - low and behold he was a woody's member.  He said on the way in he saw a truck with a woody's sticker on it.  Where can i get one??  I know theres more than 1 of you guys comin in to bass pro so yall come and talk a lil huntin w/ me.  My name is Patrick and I work in campin.  If ya dont see me check at the rockwall - i get stuck there sometimes.  Hnter270 also works in footwear at bps.  His name is neal.  Hope to see some of yall soon!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 7, 2004)

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> I was at work today and was talking to a customer about flashlights - low and behold he was a woody's member.  He said on the way in he saw a truck with a woody's sticker on it.  Where can i get one??  I know theres more than 1 of you guys comin in to bass pro so yall come and talk a lil huntin w/ me.  My name is Patrick and I work in campin.  If ya dont see me check at the rockwall - i get stuck there sometimes.  Hnter270 also works in footwear at bps.  His name is neal.  Hope to see some of yall soon!


I could never afford to work at BPS.    
I'm there quite a bit and often for lunch.  Have to look you fellas up....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## nevamiss270 (Oct 7, 2004)

I hear ya about affordin to work there.  I cant go to work without buyin somethin.  I'm sure i goin in there some days and have lost money instead of made it but now i got all kinds of cool stuff!  I figure i'll buy all of it now while i have the discount!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2004)

Neva,

We had a sponsor selling stickers here last year.  We will dig in and see if we can find him again.

Jim


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 8, 2004)

I would buy one. I often wander when Im driving to camp passing other hunters, if they are woodytes!


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd like to buy one too!  Actually I think Woody needs to get  "Woody's Store" forum where we can but hats, shirts, stickers etc!  All the "big guys" have them!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Randy.....*

VERY GOOD IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miktom (Oct 8, 2004)

*Stickers/shirts*

I'd be happy to put Woody's sticker on "ole blue" and while I hate shirts with manufactures logos, I'd proudly wear a Woody's Tee. Keep price reasonable & count me in.
Mike


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 8, 2004)

The guy who did it last year had an ad on Woodys, he no longer has an ad.  I emailed him and will let you know what I hear.  

Is this what it looked like?


----------



## hnter270 (Oct 8, 2004)

thats cool id love to have one.  i seen them on like one persons truck at work.  keep us posted and think much on that store that would be a great idea and a great seller.


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 8, 2004)

Sent you a pm.  Paul told me it was ok to post the info.  Does this create a problem with Mods????  Let me know.
Thanks!

Thanks so much,

Paul A. Sebald

Autograph Inc.

Custom Signs and Design

171 E. Jefferson St.

Frankenmuth, MI 48734

(office) 989-6523-3888

(cell) 989-239-6967

paul@autographinc.biz


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 8, 2004)

*I'll pay for one as well*

I would be willing to make a "donation" to Woody's for a sticker.  How about $20/each.  That way we get what we want and help Woody out as well....


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 14, 2004)

Here you go Delton.


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 14, 2004)

Price? Thanks.


----------



## papagil (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd like to buy one


----------



## Derek (Oct 20, 2004)

*I have 2 Woody's stickers available*

Guys,  I have 2 woody's stickers at my house that I will part with since I have one on my truck.  I think I paid like $5 or $6 bucks a piece for them so I'll sell them for that if you'd like.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Derek I'll take one.  You going to be in Culloden this weekend?  If so, I'll meet you somewhere and get it.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 20, 2004)

Derek, PM sent.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 20, 2004)

Y'all do know that you can use the contact info TBoink posted and get all the decals you want?!?


----------



## leadoff (Oct 20, 2004)

Gotta get me one of those!


----------

